# Cell Phones



## Monadnock (Jan 2, 2006)

I saw some threads on iPods, so hopefully this isn't too far off base for a computer forum.

So what kind of cell phone do you use and what features are important to you?

I am thinking of getting one (OK, another - I've had them before) but there are so many options nowadays.

I want a cheap plan, like 39.99 a month, but like the ability of email, a camera and maybe text messages. Then there's these whole Bluetooth and Blackberry options. Anyone use these?

Also, I like the Windows Mobile OS since it looks like some phones can have full QWERTY keyboards and let you synch up Word docs and Contact lists. I love gadgets, but just don't want to get roped into some expensive plan to use all the features.

Ug - too much to choose from...


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 3, 2006)

I am an 'old fuddy duddy'. I want a telephone with a rotary dial on it, hell, even the hand crank would be fine by me. 

My cell phone must do three things ... .

1. Make telephone calls. 
2. Store phone numbers. 
3. Have an alarm clock.

I do quite a bit of travelling for business, and it is much nicer to rely on my cell phone as an alarm clock, than a wake-up call, or the clock in the hotel room. 

Some of my colleagues use the crackberry, but, I would rather open up my laptop, and have all the tools available on it. I do have wireless internet access from my laptop. 

My newest cell phone was the LG-VX3300. (Isn't it odd, that in five years, I have had three cell phones ... what a waste). This phone is cheap, and small, and meets all three of my requirements.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 3, 2006)

For starters, you may want to ask around to find out which carrier has the best service in your area. For example, Verizon has a large dead spot in the city I live in ("Can you hear me now? Hello? Hello?").
You may also want to look into a Palm device for your PDA needs. Sprint carries the Treo, which will do all that you're looking for (there's an app for the Palm called Documents To Go that lets you share Office docs between your PDA and desktop).
You can pretty much forget about all but basic service for $39.99. Any type of data plan will have to be included in your plan at a higher cost, or purchased ad hoc.
I'm with michaeledward. I use my Palm for a few non-PDA tasks (grocery list, spreadsheet for bowling scores, golf scorecard, a few games); but if I need more horsepower, I'll bring my laptop.


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks! I have been scoping out the Treo's. They look pretty nice. I also like the grocery list idea - hah! I usually forget about 3 things by the time I get home.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 3, 2006)

Monadnock said:
			
		

> Thanks! I have been scoping out the Treo's. They look pretty nice. I also like the grocery list idea - hah! I usually forget about 3 things by the time I get home.


If you decide to go with a Treo, check out an app called HandyShopper. That's what I use. It allows you to create your own lists, sort by aisle/store. There's also a user group on Yahoo where you can download user-created lists, even for specific stores in some cities.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a Treo 650 with Sprint PCS.  But my monthly fee is not $39.95.  Figure nearly 2 times that. However, I have unlimited data (means I can be online 24/7). I use a bluetooth headset the Motorola HS850. It is nice, I got it for Christmas. Although it is a little hard to hear in my Jeep Wrangler at highway speeds.

If you get the Treo 650, get PocketTunes Deluxe if you are interested in playing MP3s.  It is awesome!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 3, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I have a Treo 650 with Sprint PCS.


The Treo comes with Docs To Go, doesn't it?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 3, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> The Treo comes with Docs To Go, doesn't it?



Yes it does.  Also, Adobe Acrobat makes a PalmOS version of their reader so reading company PDFs are great.  I use the Docs To Go for the spreadsheet capability.  However you can create as well as read Word Docs, Excel spreadsheets, and I think Power Point presentations.

It is very handy.  If a person uses a Palm handheld, an iPod, and a cell phone, then buying a Treo 650 will consolidate all three so you only have to carry one device.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 3, 2006)

I almost went with a Treo when I replaced my ailing Samsung A620 a few months ago. However, I was getting the serious evil-eye from my gf, so I caved and got another Samsung, the A840.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 3, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I was getting the serious evil-eye from my gf


Now that is some intimidation! :rofl:  They are getting cheaper, tho.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 3, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Now that is some intimidation! :rofl: They are getting cheaper, tho.


Yeah, for some reason, she didn't buy the argument that if I got the Treo, I wouldn't have to carry a phone and my Tungsten. :idunno:
Sometimes I feel like Batman. Depending on the office I'm in, I may have my Tungsten, my cell, and the wireless headset for my desk phone on me...


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 3, 2006)

If you're looking at any type of smartphone, particularly something like a Treo or Blackberry, $39.99 probably won't be possible.  Not only will you have to pay for the voice plan, but you'll probably need to pay for a data plan in addition.

Depending on where you work, your company may have a deal that offers significant discounts in plans and phones.  My company does, but I've to to wait out my current contract until I can take advantage of it 

Cthulhu


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 4, 2006)

Just to give you an idea of how much.... I have SprintPCS and my monthly bill is around $60. I have extra stuff so it could be a few less, but Private message me if you are interested in details.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 27, 2006)

David, I'm blaming you, as this thread got me reconsidering the Treo.  I'm seriously considering taking the ultra-geek step. One of my concerns is the size of the Treo. Do you wear yours on your belt, and if so, how bulky is it? I know even with my A840, I have to be aware of how I sit either in my car (seatbelt) or in a chair with arms (have gone through a couple of belt clips by just dropping into a chair).


----------



## bignick (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't have a cell phone and never have...some computer geek I am...


I like to be able to "unplug"


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 28, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> David, I'm blaming you, as this thread got me reconsidering the Treo.


It gets better! Just yesterday I learned how to rip DVDs to fit on the Treo. I have The Last Samurai down to 257MB. Fits nicely on my 1GB SD card and looks and sounds (with stereo headset) awesome!  That was just a test to see how to do it. It is really cool to be able to watch a movie(s) or listen to MP3s when your bored. I know it is a geek thing... LOL



			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> I'm seriously considering taking the ultra-geek step. One of my concerns is the size of the Treo. Do you wear yours on your belt, and if so, how bulky is it?


I wear mine on my belt. It really isn't bulky, of course I make up for THAT. LOL You should go down to a local provider store and look at it. I use a leather case with swivel style clip. I haven't had a problem with it. Although, if I keep a wired headset plugged in, I will invariably snag the cord and I worry about breaking something. So I don't wear the wired headset, I have a bluetooth headset (no wires YAY!).

I am considering switching to the Seidio snap in holster. The phone snaps face in (to protect the screen). The phone pops in and out with a thumb tab. The reason for this change is that the leather cases that have the plastic see-thru facing, cause problems when using the stylus, especially close to the edges of the screen, since they don't form fit to the face of the phone. Having a screen protector on it should be good enough with a face in holster.



			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> I know even with my A840, I have to be aware of how I sit either in my car (seatbelt) or in a chair with arms (have gone through a couple of belt clips by just dropping into a chair).


Well, that would depend on where you are sitting and the width of your bottom :rofl: Although, I *normally* don't have a problem, I can wear it in my jeep or my wifes car, and most places at the office. But some of the conference room chairs are a little snug for the phone. So I usually just take it off before I sit (I usually use it to take notes anyways, or play games :EG.  When you do get one, and I am sure you will  be sure to get a protection plan on it. I have SprintPCS and for like $5 a month, if it gets damaged, stolen or whatever, I only have to shell out $50 to get a new phone, not $400 or whatever they will be if that happens.


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I know it is a geek thing... LOL


 
I couldn't do it...personally. I was looking at the Samsung and the Treo and...then decided to get what I really wanted.

I went with a Nokia phone that's just a phone.

and the verizon wireless internet card for the laptop. 

Broadband at home, broadband in the car, broadband at work that the network nazis can't see...broadband wherever I go...It's a geek thing


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 29, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> and the verizon wireless internet card for the laptop.
> 
> Broadband at home, broadband in the car, broadband at work that the network nazis can't see...broadband wherever I go...It's a geek thing


The Treo 700 is equipped with the EVDO (sp?) which provides broadband speeds. For now it works with CDMA networks, and Verizon is the only one carrying it. Rumor on the street is that SprintPCS will be getting it this spring. If so, then I can have broadband speed when browsing the net, or checking email with my phone, also chatting. The Treo 650 and 700 both have Dial-Up-Networking(DUN) via bluetooth. What this means is you can abandon the wireless internet card and use the Treo as your network card for the laptop. Can you do that with the Nokia?  

I like to be connected wherever I go, too.


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Can you do that with the Nokia?


 
Eeegads, I think I'm out-geeked!   :asian:


----------



## Kreth (Jan 29, 2006)

So, I've come to the conclusion that all Sprint employees are ****ing morons. Last night, I went to our local Sprint affiliate (Radio Shack). Of course, they don't have any Treos in stock. This morning, I make a phone call to the closest "real" Sprint store, which is about an hour away. They assure me that they do have Treos in stock. I make the drive down there, only to find out that the "tech" I spoke to was mistaken. They offered to order one for me, but I decided that after wasting gas, I'd be damned if they were going to make a commission from me.
At this point, I think I'll be ordering a Treo from Ebay, and accessories from everythingtreo.com.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 30, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> Eeegads, I think I'm out-geeked!   :asian:



Don't worry, your still a geek :rofl:


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 30, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> At this point, I think I'll be ordering a Treo from Ebay, and accessories from everythingtreo.com.


go to www.sprint.com and order it there. I think they even give another $10 or $15 discount if you order online. This way they can send it to your office or home so you don't have to drive.

IMHO, I wouldn't order on ebay.  I don't think you will find a deal on those types of items.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 30, 2006)

$504.94 through Sprint without activating a new line. I may go this route just so I know it's a NIB phone with a clean ESN. I've been looking at a couple of form-fit cases, and for headsets, I'm hearing good things about the Palm headset, and the Cardo Scala 500.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 30, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> It gets better! Just yesterday I learned how to rip DVDs to fit on the Treo. I have The Last Samurai down to 257MB. Fits nicely on my 1GB SD card and looks and sounds (with stereo headset) awesome!  That was just a test to see how to do it. It is really cool to be able to watch a movie(s) or listen to MP3s when your bored. I know it is a geek thing... LOL


 
Can i ask what software you used to do this?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 30, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Can i ask what software you used to do this?


Sure!  Two, things...

DVDShrink (free)  --This rips the DVD to a VOB file.

Lathe ($5.95) --This takes the VOB file and reduces to various preset handhelds, such as the iPod, Treo 600/650 and several other phones and PDAs.  You can also customize your settings as well.  It seems to be pretty versatile.

Here is a link to the How-to.

http://www.everythingtreo.com/forum/11294-post1.html


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 30, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> $504.94 through Sprint without activating a new line. I may go this route just so I know it's a NIB phone with a clean ESN. I've been looking at a couple of form-fit cases, and for headsets, I'm hearing good things about the Palm headset, and the Cardo Scala 500.


I have heard good things about both myself.  As for form-fit case.  There are some rubber skin type cases.  Although they protect very well, the do pickup tons of lint and can begin to look kind of nasty.

Check this site out for tons of information.

http://www.everythingtreo.com/forum/http://www.everythingtreo.com/forum/


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 30, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Sure! Two, things...
> 
> DVDShrink (free) --This rips the DVD to a VOB file.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks sir, $5.95 is completely reasonable, neat!


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 30, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> ...
> At this point, I think I'll be ordering a Treo from Ebay, and accessories from everythingtreo.com.


 
Is it easy to just get a phone yourself and then have some type of service (Verizon/Sprint/Cingular) added to it? Is there some sort of programming they have to do?

Thanks for helping the 'not-so-informed'...

Mike


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 30, 2006)

Monadnock said:
			
		

> Is it easy to just get a phone yourself and then have some type of service (Verizon/Sprint/Cingular) added to it? Is there some sort of programming they have to do?
> 
> Thanks for helping the 'not-so-informed'...
> 
> Mike


Yes, there are differences...

There these types of phones...

1. Locked phones (carrier specific)
2. Unlocked phones
3. GSM phones
4. CDMA phones

And... there can be variations of locked/gsm locked/CDMA etc.

Sprint and Verizon are CDMA.  I think Cingular and the other carriers are GSM.

If a phone is a CDMA phone it will not work on a GSM network
If a phone is a GSM phone it will not work on a CDMA network

The reason for this is that based on the multiplexing (mux) of the networks.  I think one (GSM) uses TDM (Time Division Multiplexing) where the device is connected to the network for a specific amount of time, and the other is FDM (Frequency division multiplexing) CMDA, where the device remains connected to the network but traffic is spread across several frequencys (spread spectrum).  CDMA tends to be a faster network than TDM based networks.  

I believe the GSM networks can support much more devices in a single cell but they tend to have SLOWER connections.  Whereas the CDMA cells can only handle a finite number of concurrent connections, but the speeds are FAST.

Anyway, different carriers have different technologies.  Your best bet is to get what is available for your carrier.  For instance if you have SprintPCS, get a Sprint phone.  Otherwise, you may be asking for problems.

Also, locked phones have a subsidy code.  This is the code that makes the phone carrier specific.  Typically if purchase a phone with a plan from a provider, there is a subsidy code in that phone and it will not work on another provider's network even if the technology is the same without somehow clearing the subsidy code (making it an unlocked phone).

I hope this helps more than confuses.


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 30, 2006)

No, that helps a lot!

Thanks again!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 30, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> As for form-fit case. There are some rubber skin type cases. Although they protect very well, the do pickup tons of lint and can begin to look kind of nasty.


I'm thinking more of one of the form-fit leather cases. I prefer something substantial wrapped around that investment. I looked at the clip you mentioned, but I thought the single clamp on top would cause wear on the Treo.



> Check this site out for tons of information.
> 
> http://www.everythingtreo.com/forum/


Exactly where I've been lurking and reading reviews and threads...


----------



## Kreth (Feb 5, 2006)

So... I picked up my Treo yesterday. I'm liking this. Now I can manage one set of contacts instead of 2 (Outlook/Palm, and cell). I also picked up a Jabra bluetooth headset. It seems to work pretty well. I dialed my voicemail as a test and was able to get about 20 feet away from my Treo before I started to get static. Now to start planning accessories and new software.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 5, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> So... I picked up my Treo yesterday. I'm liking this. Now I can manage one set of contacts instead of 2 (Outlook/Palm, and cell). I also picked up a Jabra bluetooth headset. It seems to work pretty well. I dialed my voicemail as a test and was able to get about 20 feet away from my Treo before I started to get static. Now to start planning accessories and new software.



Congrats!  

Must haves...

PocketTunes Deluxe (you will find Real Player SUX).
SnapperMail email client (you will find that Versamail SUX).

There are probably more but those will be a good start.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 5, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Must haves...
> 
> PocketTunes Deluxe (you will find Real Player SUX).
> SnapperMail email client (you will find that Versamail SUX).
> ...


I've been reading the "must have" threads at Everything Treo. There's also good lists for accessories and software at the Treonauts site. For e-mail, I'll need something that will let me access both gmail and yahoo. Unfortunately, I won't be able to use it for work, since neither OMA or Exchange ActiveSync is available (guess they don't trust us mobile geeks ).


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 5, 2006)

Egads.

Well, ever since PDAs started getting popular I've been waiting for the all-in-ones - the cell phone/PDA/mini-computer/entertainment item to come out and sure enough, as soon as they did, there are wireless viruses and now ya gotta have anti-virus for those things too!!

My cel phone has a mini-planner on it but I can't sync it up which sux.

Altho - I have learned to keep a few crucial numbers on the cel, the vast majority on my palm and back up ... ALL THE TIME.

All I care about is it's gotta make a phone call, have decent coverage, have an alarm and rings I can assign to whomever I want.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 5, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Egads.
> 
> Well, ever since PDAs started getting popular I've been waiting for the all-in-ones - the cell phone/PDA/mini-computer/entertainment item to come out and sure enough, as soon as they did, there are wireless viruses and now ya gotta have anti-virus for those things too!!


Well the Treo 650 is about as all-in-one that you will find. About viruses, so far, I don't think they have come up with a virus that affects the PalmOS. So I suppose this is a good thing. The other cell phone types...? I don't have a clue. 

Get a treo 650 and you will wonder why you didn't do that sooner.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 6, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Well the Treo 650 is about as all-in-one that you will find. About viruses, so far, I don't think they have come up with a virus that affects the PalmOS. So I suppose this is a good thing. The other cell phone types...? I don't have a clue.


I disagree. Bejeweled and Vexed are two examples that spring to mind. They both hinder productivity on your Palm... 

So as for software, I'm starting off with a few essentials. So far, I've installed BackupBuddy VFS, Card Export (allows your SD card to show up as a removable drive in Windows), VolumeCare, FileProg, AlwaysOn, SoftReset, and mRing. Ok, so maybe they're not *all* essentials...


----------



## Monadnock (Feb 7, 2006)

I ordered my Treo 700w today. Should have it Thursday so I'll post some more then but it looks like it'll be more than I need. Verizon knocked 100 bucks off for trying the unlimited broadband package so it's costing me about $399 for the phone.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 8, 2006)

Monadnock said:
			
		

> I ordered my Treo 700w today.


*makes the sign of the cross in Monadnock's direction* 
Blasphemy! Windows on a Palm...


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 8, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> *makes the sign of the cross in Monadnock's direction*
> Blasphemy! Windows on a Palm...


Haha   I am interested in the windows flavor, since I am a developer.  I would like to get back into writing handheld applications.  I used to write apps for the Palm using AppForge which was an add-in for VB.  But they have since really changed their business model and suites so that a) they are VERY expensive and b) they charge for each distributed runtime (that which applications will not run without).   

So I have decided to try my hand at C++ for the Palm but C++ takes too long to develop applications.  But, I think using c# with Visual Studios .NET (I have) I can develop for WIndows CE and Windows Mobile... (I think).  So that is the ONLY reason I would be interested in the windows mobile platform.  

However....  rumor on the street is there is an 800p coming out this year (possibly as early as March).  But at this point it is just rumor.

I too prefer PalmOS.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 8, 2006)

I support a few Windows Mobile devices. The interface to me seems very cluttered on a smaller device. I like the simplicity of the Palm OS. Having said that, I've already added several apps to my Treo, either outright purchases or trials: pTunes, mRing, SnapperMail, Docs To Go, Card Export, Central, eReader, File Prog, QuickNews, VolumeCare. I'm thinking of trying out Verichat as well. I love the versatility of this device. I've gone from carrying a Palm and cell, to one device that combines the two, and much more.
BTW, David, good call on SnapperMail. I like the "finger navigation" option. It comes in handy when I want to check mail quickly without needing to pull out the stylus. I'll definitely be registering this once my trial's up.


----------



## Monadnock (Feb 8, 2006)

Part of my decision was from a developer point of view as well. I generally write apps for AutoCAD but there are some API's for mobile devices out there I want to tap into as well. I'm not sure if I can do it from Dev Studio 2003 or if I have to go to 2005 but that's the plan


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 8, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I support a few Windows Mobile devices. The interface to me seems very cluttered on a smaller device. I like the simplicity of the Palm OS. Having said that, I've already added several apps to my Treo, either outright purchases or trials: pTunes, mRing, SnapperMail, Docs To Go, Card Export, Central, eReader, File Prog, QuickNews, VolumeCare. I'm thinking of trying out Verichat as well. I love the versatility of this device. I've gone from carrying a Palm and cell, to one device that combines the two, and much more.
> BTW, David, good call on SnapperMail. I like the "finger navigation" option. It comes in handy when I want to check mail quickly without needing to pull out the stylus. I'll definitely be registering this once my trial's up.


You should have a registered version of Docs To Go when you bought the phone. Mine was.  I use it all the time.  Docs To Go is awesome.

I have pTunes Deluxe (registered)
BackupMan (registered, best $10 I EVER spent)

I tried VeriChat. It works great but will run your battery down if you leave it on and connected like one would do Yahoo! Chat.  It is nice, but I really didn't like their subscription based fee.  I want to pay for it once, not every year.

As a matter of fact, I used VeriChat to chat with and send pictures to my friend in Cape Coral Florida, as I was taking them from my balcony on a cruise ship in the port of St. Thomas USVI in Novemember of last year.  It was cool!  I was trying to make him home-sick as he used to live there.

Some of the pics I took with the Treo650 can be found here...

http://www.everythingtreo.com/forum/9640-post133.html


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 8, 2006)

Monadnock said:
			
		

> Part of my decision was from a developer point of view as well. I generally write apps for AutoCAD but there are some API's for mobile devices out there I want to tap into as well. I'm not sure if I can do it from Dev Studio 2003 or if I have to go to 2005 but that's the plan



As a developer, my relationship with Microsoft is a definitely a love/hate relationship.   There are many things I don't like about Microsoft, but Microsoft is my tools of the trade so I have to like them to some to degree...  However, I do dabble around with Linux.

I have Dev 2003, but I WILL be getting 2005, the company pays for it.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 8, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> You should have a registered version of Docs To Go when you bought the phone. Mine was. I use it all the time. Docs To Go is awesome.


I did. I went to the DataViz site because I was prompted to update, and found out that I can upgrade to DTG 8.0 Premium for $30, as opposed to the $40 that most online stores are selling it for.
Speaking of upgrades, Sprint has a 1.13 update out. My Treo came at 1.12a. Have you updated, and if so, did you see any change?



> BackupMan (registered, best $10 I EVER spent)


I'm a longtime BackupBuddy user. It's a little more expensive than a few of the other options, but I have never had a problem with it.



> I tried VeriChat. It works great but will run your battery down if you leave it on and connected like one would do Yahoo! Chat. It is nice, but I really didn't like their subscription based fee. I want to pay for it once, not every year.


I'm going to try Verichat and a few of the other options. We'll see how it goes...



> Some of the pics I took with the Treo650 can be found here...
> 
> http://www.everythingtreo.com/forum/9640-post133.html


Nice pics. I've played around with the Treo camera a little. It's not exactly high-resolution, but great for those "I wish I had a camera!" times...


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 8, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I did. I went to the DataViz site because I was prompted to update, and found out that I can upgrade to DTG 8.0 Premium for $30, as opposed to the $40 that most online stores are selling it for.


I haven't upgraded yet.  Don't know if I will.  Although 8.0 has PDF capability which is an enticing function.




			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> Speaking of upgrades, Sprint has a 1.13 update out. My Treo came at 1.12a. Have you updated, and if so, did you see any change?


Yes, I updated a week ago. I had to have the Treo replaced, it was having a problem with the headset jack.  The new treo only had 1.12a with the new Sprint/Nextel logo.  I promptly upgraded since the latest mentions some memory management changes.  I figured more efficent memory management couldn't hurt.   I haven't seen any adverse issues.  Seems very stable.



			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> Nice pics. I've played around with the Treo camera a little. It's not exactly high-resolution, but great for those "I wish I had a camera!" times...


Thanks   Yes, the camera is really not that good, but like you said, it is great for the "I wish I had a camera" scenarios.

I think I am going to start a TREO650 thread and see who else has one!


----------

